
If you make at least $34,000/yr after tax, you are in the global 1%  - pitdesi
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2082385/We-1--You-need-34k-income-global-elite--half-worlds-richest-live-U-S.html
======
queensnake
Beware of the angle of counter-attack by the rich, trying to make us identify
with /our/ 1%, in the face of the /world's/ 99%.

